# [Exterior/Interior Detail] Mazda MX5 - 1993



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Hello there.

Today I bring to you a Mazda MX5, with many years and needing some attention.

This was is general condition...










Looking at the paint, we could see several swirls, RIDS, it looked very dull...




























The wheels needed some attention as well.










We couldn't see anything through this one...










And a big area already without any paint.










The car already had been polished... the signals were clear.














































It was washed and clayed. Lots of contamination as you can see.










This car had been resprayed. The value of measurements didn't lie.




























It's so easy to disassemble parts in old cars. Because of that, I removed everything I could, to achieve a better result.





































Everything disassembled. Lets look at the real state of the paint.





































It was in very bad shape. I started to make some tests to achive the better setup.



















Some pictures during the paint correction. I had to repeat the cut phase several times, the clear was rock hard.


























































































































































Lights also corrected.



















And the true Details. Because of the age of the parts, they didn't came out perfect, but they look way better.




























Pictures of the interior already done.




























And the exterior also finished.


















































































Still with several defects, but now we can look through him 










And some final pictures, outside at the Sun, to see the real state of the car.























































Some more pictures, with the Sun light reflecting on the paint.




























And with this one I say farewell.


----------



## Sti_Brumby (Aug 19, 2010)

Awesome work, I like seeing the old cars get detailed. 

Clint.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Fantastic work, looks so much better with the hard top on.


----------



## ford nut (Dec 12, 2011)

Lovely job , Glad to see some life put back into the car.. top job:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate.


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Sti_Brumby said:


> Awesome work, I like seeing the old cars get detailed.
> 
> Clint.


Same here 



herbiedacious said:


> Fantastic work, looks so much better with the hard top on.


Thanks.



ford nut said:


> Lovely job , Glad to see some life put back into the car.. top job:thumb:


Thanks.



DMH-01 said:


> Great job there mate.


Thanks.


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Great work Bruno bravo :thumb:

Best wish for 2012

mike


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Swell.gr said:


> Great work Bruno bravo :thumb:
> 
> Best wish for 2012
> 
> mike


Thanks Mike, same to you


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Awesome work. What a turn around :doublesho


----------



## braymond141 (Aug 13, 2008)

Great detail and turn around. Not sure if you make a habit of this, but I'm also glad that you didn't do the "carpet cleaning lines" on the interior. All the fibers pushed in one direction is far more professional in my opinion.

Love this shot.


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

stangalang said:


> Awesome work. What a turn around :doublesho


Thanks!



braymond141 said:


> Great detail and turn around. Not sure if you make a habit of this, but I'm also glad that you didn't do the "carpet cleaning lines" on the interior. All the fibers pushed in one direction is far more professional in my opinion.
> 
> Love this shot.


I think its all about your taste... I prefer brush all to the same side, other people prefer other way.

Thaks for the comment.


----------



## *MrB* (Feb 20, 2011)

Excellent work :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic turnaround..


----------



## Leopold (Jun 27, 2007)

Excellent work there fella, Looks like it belongs in a Showroom now..:thumb:


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

*MrB* said:


> Excellent work :thumb:





tonyy said:


> Fantastic turnaround..





Leopold said:


> Excellent work there fella, Looks like it belongs in a Showroom now..:thumb:


Thanks to all!

And Happy New Year!


----------



## ihiba (Nov 27, 2011)

:buffer::car::thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Nice job there Bruno , that Mazda came up like new :thumb:

Happy New Year !

Mario *


----------



## Lars Z (Jul 20, 2011)

Looking really great.
Those first generation MX5´s are a great great drive.:car:

What products did you use for the correction? 
I have a MX5 in the same color and same poor state. 

Regards Lars


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

Very nice Job Bruno!
Happy New Year and best wishes for Detail-Point in 2012


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

looks like new, awesome work mate


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Eurogloss said:


> *Nice job there Bruno , that Mazda came up like new :thumb:
> 
> Happy New Year !
> 
> Mario *


Thanks Mario! HAppy New Year to you to... You're already in 2012! 



Lars Z said:


> Looking really great.
> Those first generation MX5´s are a great great drive.:car:
> 
> What products did you use for the correction?
> ...


I think I used the Menzerna line on this one. Fast Gloss, Power Finish and Final Finish.



Faysal said:


> Very nice Job Bruno!
> Happy New Year and best wishes for Detail-Point in 2012


Thanks! It's gonna be a very good year for sure, lot's of new things going arround here 



dhiren_motilal said:


> looks like new, awesome work mate


Thanks!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Great result & nice to see a non super car being posted too 

Baz

p.s Happy new year !


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

After removing all the parts, then reassembling, you've fitted the steering wheel on the wrong side of the car :lol:


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Auto Detox said:


> Great result & nice to see a non super car being posted too
> 
> Baz
> 
> p.s Happy new year !


All the cars deserve to be in their best shape 



kybert said:


> After removing all the parts, then reassembling, you've fitted the steering wheel on the wrong side of the car :lol:


LOL I believe it's strange for you guys... I also don't understand how you can drive on the wrong side of the road


----------



## Tazza (Apr 1, 2010)

Brilliant job had one in a similar state, they look awesome after!


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Tazza said:


> Brilliant job had one in a similar state, they look awesome after!


Yes, they do! Thanks!


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

Amazing work!


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Pedro.Malheiro said:


> Amazing work!


Thanks Pedro!


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Fantastic work, the car now looks like it's just rolled out of the dealers showroom!:thumb:

Happy New Year!:wave:


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

scooby73 said:


> Fantastic work, the car now looks like it's just rolled out of the dealers showroom!:thumb:
> 
> Happy New Year!:wave:


Thanks! Happy new year to you too!


----------

